# Help and advice on fitting Inkbird IDT-E2RH digital brew timer



## Rob92 (May 3, 2020)

Hi There,

Been following this group for a while and the advice on the threads has been invaluable. Cant seem to find anything that directly relates to this though so hoping someone could give me some direct advice, I've seen that there is also a "how to section" on CFUK wasn't sure where to ask the below but figured I would start with the rancilio experts 

Iv managed to fit a PID but my knowledge has its limits and im struggling to get my head around the wiring for this one.

I have the V5 Rancilio Silvia and the timer I purchased is the Inkbird IDT-E2RH. The aim of the timer will be to control the brew switch for e.g 30 seconds then cut out. From research prior to buying the timer, Its capable of doing what I need it to do but just dont know how connect the blooming thing to function on a espresso machine.

Does anyone have any experience with Inkbird timers or knowledge of timers that can advise how I need to wire this into the machine and what I need to connect up from the brew switch/what I connect into the Inkbird - Pictures of the timer and wiring diagram below. Not posted pictures of silvia internals, figure people will know on this particular thread. If you need picture though I can post 

Alternatively am I going at this in completely the wrong way, does the timer have to be connected up elsewhere on the machine and not at the brew switch? e.g into the power print?

Help is greatly appreciated. Im also assuming any advice given could help others looking for an inexpensive way to add a auto brew timer.

As a side note I am familiar with the actual functioning of the timer as I've run some power through it and had a mess around with the settings.

Cheers


----------



## Rob92 (May 3, 2020)

So after a bit of fiddle and testing on a lamp... Manged to figure this out. For anyone looking to do the same the wiring details are below. All you need are various crimp connectors, Set from amazon is about £12, some wire and the Inkbird IDT-E2RH (£25 from amazon, if you have prime its next day  )

*Remove Neutral white wire from top left pin of brew switch, attach a new wire from this pin and connect to pin 7 on the Inkbird *

*White wire removed from top left pin of brew switch now gets connected to connector 8 on Inkbird (this is the neutral to the pump)*

*Piggy back connector a wire from the orange cable from the top right pin on the brew switch ( This is the live out to the Solenoid valve) Connect this to pin 9 on the inkbird*

*Finally jump a wire from pin 7 to 10 on the inkbird, this provides a neutral to the power on the timer.*

And thats it.

In terms of operating the timer you want to use single shot mode which is the A output. Dont put this on loop mode which uses output b, Otherwise it will count the 30 second brew time then count the b time and repeat A ect. Mine is set to 30 seconds but if you want to end early just switch of brew switch as usual.

Operating the inkbird when its wired in is fairly straightforward but if anyone has any questions be more than happy to help.

Already has the connectors and shizzle but if I had to say I reckon total value for this brew switch timer mod was less than £30.

Cheers

Rob


----------

